# New Backup Generator



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Well the wife and I just splurged and ordered a new backup generator for the farm.......... a Yamaha 11,000 W Diesel. Looks like a pretty good unit. 

We agonized on what to get and weighed the pros and cons of the various generators and their fuel requirements, as well as fuel availability and service availability. Natural gas will never be available where we are so it was down to gas, propane of diesel. When we factored all the pros and cons, not the least of which is that I am use to maintaining diesel gensets at remote hunting and fishing lodges in the north........ well we decided to spend the extra money and get a diesel.

This Yamaha looks like a good unit and the size is just what we need to cover all the bases. If others are interested I will give you a run down on them once ours is delivered in March and I have it installed and operating. I will be adding an auxiliary fuel tank to increase the fuel capacity, along with an additional inline fuel filter.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Great thing about the diesel is that with additive it keeps better than gas. We are very happy with our diesel genny. Its wired for the whole house. We had a licensed electrician that hubby knows wire it for us and all we have to do is start the generator and then flip a lever and its a smooth transition to the generator power.
We do have a heater plugged into it to keep the oil fluid so it starts easy.
And we have plenty of fuel with additive stored in a separate area.

I have to say this generator is much easier for me to start than the hateful gas generator we had. That thing did not like me lol It wouldn't start for me at all but one pull from hubby and she just purred ( hateful cat)

I think you'll be satisfied with your generator


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Oomingmak said:


> Well the wife and I just splurged and ordered a new backup generator for the farm.......... a Yamaha 11,000 W Diesel. Looks like a pretty good unit.
> 
> If others are interested I will give you a run down on them once ours is delivered.


No need. here's the specs:
https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4509&group=PP&catId=97

I would not own that unit. It operates at 3600 RPM.
Genevieve's unit is 1800 RPM.
Her's will last for decades; we have similar units to hers at work with over 20,000 hours merrily chugging along at 1800 rpms.

The 3600 rpm units don't often go over 1000 hours without breaking., and even then ONLY if it's a Honda. I do not know how long a 3600 rpm diesel Yamaha will last.

After break-in, Switch to a GOOD fully synthetic CJ-4 or CK-4 spec diesel oil (5W-40) Like Rotella T6 (this oil actually meets Mercedes-Benz spec 228.31) and never, ever, ever, ever let any biodiesel near that thing, unless you run it every week no matter what.... and flush every drop of fuel every 3 months. Biodiesel (yes, even blends) is amazing when fresh, but when it gets stale it becomes horrible goo....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Taking a lunch break now... 
It *appears" this Yamaha diesel 1KW unit quite possibly uses a 3-cyl Kubota D722 (the specs match even-up).

This is good and bad: the Kubota is a great engine, very well built- ...but I don't think it was originally designed to handle 3600 RPM continuous. I think it will make it to 1000 hours, but I have concerns it'll ever reach 2000 hours. I think many products these days are engineered to only last about that long, anyway.

After break-in ... for any time temps will be down below 20*f, run Mobil 1 0W-30. 
Above 20*F., I would run Schaeffer's SUPREME 9000 SAE 5W-40 FULL SYNTHETIC ENGINE OIL http://www.schaefferoil.com/documents/244-9000-td.pdf


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I guess we will see. Part of the reason we opted for this specific diesel generator is the engine itself is made by Kubota, which I have always found to be excellent. Also, the lodge I was working at in the north has a 2015 model of this particular unit and it has over 5000 hours on it at this point without a hiccup.

As for maintenance........... I already always use Rotella as do most of the remote camps I have worked in. Definitely a good product. We have other diesels on the farm besides the generator that is on order.......... tractors, trucks, etc. No I do not use bio-diesel, just as I avoid gasolines with ethanol whenever possible. Although as time goes by that is extremely difficult in some locals. Fortunately I have our fuel delivered to the farm and have several 500 gallon tanks we store it in, suitably prepped with the necessary filters and additives we need where it goes down to -60 on occasion with the windchill.

I have a generator shed near the main power pole for convenience. We alway use a block heater and a battery blanket. Diesels really do not like to start in -20 or so if you don't. LOL

The power is already wired for a manually operated breaker just as you describe Genevieve. You can set things up with an automatic transfer switch, but I prefer to use a manual switch as it forces you to actually go out and physically inspect everything before starting the genset and throwing the breaker. Pretty easy to get lazy and not do your due diligence when everything is automatic.

Also, in a short power outage during warmer temperatures I wouldn't necessarily even worry about firing up the generator. As it is we also have a solar system for a number of different power uses that keep things functioning, such as lighting, etc. We were going to go completely off grid again, but in the winter we have to have electric stock waterers functioning and that prevents us from doing that. At least until someone develops a stock watering system that actually keeps functioning during extreme cold............ so far that does not exist despite the claims of some companies. Once you get below -30 or have extreme windchill, all bets are off and the "powerless" watering systems all crater.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Oomingmak said:


> ... the engine itself is made by Kubota,...the lodge I was working at in the north has a 2015 model of this particular unit and it has over 5000 hours on it at this point without a hiccup.


That's great news. There's always a ton of Toro and Jacobsen mowers for sale with blown versions of these engines - they just get revved & run too hard. Maybe a generator life is easy on them?

We have one older Terex/Amida light tower (1800 rpm, 6.5kw Marathon) at work with a Kubota D905 that has over 23,000 hours on it. I know for a fact there's been times when it has run 800-1,000 hours at a time without even having the oil *checked*.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I cringed when I saw 3600 RPM's in one of the first replies but my nerves settled when I saw it was a Kubota D series engine.

I'm not very familiar with the D722 but I have its bigger brother, the D902. I know tons of people that have the D902 and the D1105. After years and several thousands of hours on the engine, they're still running strong. _Quite often, the machine it was running in just saw the end of its useful life._ Just do your regular maintenance and you should be fine.

I'm getting 2.3 hours of run time per gallon of fuel.

I'd recommend a block heater for easier starts when it is really cold. (Assuming you have a power source to run the heater before firing up the genset).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Kubota D series engine...After years and several thousands of hours on the engine, they're still running strong.


Yes, but usually at an RPM less than 3600.

Remember, friction and stress increase by a "square". 
Doubling RPM from 1800 to 3600 doesn't double stress and friction, it QUADRUPLES it.

I'm very familiar with little D-series 2, 3, and 4 cylinder Kubotas, but NOT ONE of the ones I see lasting a "long time" live life at 3600 rpm, either.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Diesel generator*



Oomingmak said:


> Well the wife and I just splurged and ordered a new backup generator for the farm.......... a Yamaha 11,000 W Diesel. Looks like a pretty good unit.
> 
> We agonized on what to get and weighed the pros and cons of the various generators and their fuel requirements, as well as fuel availability and service availability. Natural gas will never be available where we are so it was down to gas, propane of diesel. When we factored all the pros and cons, not the least of which is that I am use to maintaining diesel gensets at remote hunting and fishing lodges in the north........ well we decided to spend the extra money and get a diesel.
> 
> This Yamaha looks like a good unit and the size is just what we need to cover all the bases. If others are interested I will give you a run down on them once ours is delivered in March and I have it installed and operating. I will be adding an auxiliary fuel tank to increase the fuel capacity, along with an additional inline fuel filter.


This is my diesel generator, the water pump and generator head are both run by a V-belt, although I never checked the rpm but I believe the engine is 1800 rpm and the generator head runs at 3,600 rpm. This has been a very good generator for me and it looks similar to the unit you bought, I believe it will serve you well.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice setup Zimmy!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

We have a generac 11,000 watt whole house system with a manual control that runs off of propane. it can also run off of gasoline as well.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Diesel generator*



Oomingmak said:


> Well I guess we will see. Part of the reason we opted for this specific diesel generator is the engine itself is made by Kubota, which I have always found to be excellent. Also, the lodge I was working at in the north has a 2015 model of this particular unit and it has over 5000 hours on it at this point without a hiccup.
> 
> As for maintenance........... I already always use Rotella as do most of the remote camps I have worked in. Definitely a good product. We have other diesels on the farm besides the generator that is on order.......... tractors, trucks, etc. No I do not use bio-diesel, just as I avoid gasolines with ethanol whenever possible. Although as time goes by that is extremely difficult in some locals. Fortunately I have our fuel delivered to the farm and have several 500 gallon tanks we store it in, suitably prepped with the necessary filters and additives we need where it goes down to -60 on occasion with the windchill.
> 
> ...


Just a few things on what I did and to give you a few ideas.

Fuel tank is a 600 gal polypropylene lined fiberglass tank that I bought surplus, and has a stainless steel mesh pre filter on the outlet. I have a port on the bottom to take fuel samples to check for water.

The building is located where my 200 amp entrance cable comes in and I installed a DPDT 200 amp transfer switch.

The building has no foundation and will float up and down during freeze thaw cycles but building can NOT move sideways because rebar (many) have been driven in through the seal plate into the ground. 1/2 inch pex was used as the fuel line (because i had it) run through 2 inch conduit to a plastic enclosure on side of building but not attached to enclosure to allow up and down movement. Another filter was installed at the generator.

The generator heat is vented out the back side of the building with a removable screen and a drip edge to prevent water entry. The exhaust goes through the roof with a rubber roofing flange, double pipe, and fiberglass cloth to keep heat away from rubber. Exhaust has a flapper on top but has frozen up during freezing rain, a cover over the flapper would help. I think a better option would have been to take it out of the side of the building, 90 deg bend into a large culvert pipe buried vertical in the ground.

The red cabinet has insulated batteries for both starting the generator and also for a sine wave inverter to be used during a power outage for lighting to do pre maintenance checks on generator before starting. Batteries are charged by both solar with a mppt charge controller and the generator. Hope this helps your generator install, I'm sure you will be very happy with your unit.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zimmy said:


> This is my diesel generator, the water pump and generator head are both run by a V-belt, although I never checked the rpm but I believe the engine is 1800 rpm and the generator head runs at 3,600 rpm.


Yours is a 2 cylinder (horizontal cylinders) and runs at 3000 rpm

http://www.southeasternpower.com/glseries.htm


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Diesel generator*



LincTex said:


> Yours is a 2 cylinder (horizontal cylinders) and runs at 3000 rpm
> 
> http://www.southeasternpower.com/glseries.htm


When my father in law passed away we ended up selling his house and the realtor said the generator wouldn't make the house any more valuable and said it would be best just to take it with us, so we did, and now I have for our homestead. We only use it for power outages so it works fine for us. I also have a small 3kw gas generator as a backup.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice setup Zimmy. Won't that CB antenna work better if mounted on the roof?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zimmy said:


> Exhaust has a flapper on top but has frozen up during freezing rain, a cover over the flapper would help. I think a better option would have been to take it out of the side of the building, 90 deg bend into a large culvert pipe buried vertical in the ground.


Sounds a lot like what the old Onan generator installation plans called for.

I did a quick search for " Onan buried drum muffler " and came up with a few hits:

https://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15267

http://utterpower.com/muffler.htm

We had one & it lasted for decades. It was buried about a 10" or so. Exhaust went in the big hole, and a 180 gooseneck topped the pipe coming up the small hole for the outlet. I think it had some sand inside on the bottom.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Generator*



LincTex said:


> Sounds a lot like what the old Onan generator installation plans called for.
> 
> I did a quick search for " Onan buried drum muffler " and came up with a few hits:
> 
> ...


Here is the old Kohler DC power plant I used to have, the manual suggested using the hole in the ground idea as a way to suppress engine exhaust noise. The exhaust is quiet on the Kubota generator but I think most of the noise emanates from the wooden floor and the hot air exhaust port.

A concrete floor and block building would have been better, but of course more money.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Generator*



LincTex said:


> Yours is a 2 cylinder (horizontal cylinders) and runs at 3000 rpm
> 
> http://www.southeasternpower.com/glseries.htm


Here is a pic of the generator belt arrangement, and I believe they are direct drive now, and your are correct, the rpm is 3000 rpm generator loaded or unloaded. The photo is a mechanical tach showing 3,200 rpm off of the engine crank shaft.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm totally with LincTex on the low RPM issue, even gen heads spun at high rpms will have bearing problems and as for high rpm engines, the ones I've seen tend to start blowing out oil in a pretty short time. I have a Chinese made 8,000 watt gasoline gen that I don't expect to last all that long, it was cheep, and eventually I will visit my generator expert friend and get one of his low rpm units.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Cb antenna*



ZoomZoom said:


> Nice setup Zimmy. Won't that CB antenna work better if mounted on the roof?


What CB antenna?


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is your reason for 3600 RPM instead of 1800 it costs less to build a 2 pole,it's a win win for the generator co. less build cost and they wear out faster.

*Synchronous speeds*

One cycle of alternating current is produced each time a pair of field poles passes over a point on the stationary winding. The relation between speed and frequency is N = 120 f / P {\displaystyle N=120f/P}







, where f {\displaystyle f}







is the frequency in Hz (cycles per second). P {\displaystyle P}







is the number of poles (2,4,6...) and N {\displaystyle N}







is the rotational speed in revolutions per minute (RPM). Very old descriptions of alternating current systems sometimes give the frequency in terms of alternations per minute, counting each half-cycle as one _alternation_; so 12,000 alternations per minute corresponds to 100 Hz.
The output frequency of an alternator depends on the number of poles and the rotational speed. The speed corresponding to a particular frequency is called the _synchronous speed_ for that frequency. This table[18] gives some examples:
Poles RPM for 60 Hz 2 - 3,600 4 - 1,800 6 - 1,200 8 - 900


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

zimmy said:


> What CB antenna?


The blue pole leaning against the building looks a lot like my CB base station antenna. Thought you were installing a radio.



Caribou said:


> You might try cutting the tread off an old tire or two and sliding it under the the generator. A couple strips should help isolate the engine vibrations from the floor somewhat.


I like using rubber stall mats for applications like this. I covered my concrete shop floor so it's warmer and a little softer on the knees.
They're available at places like Tractor Supply.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Generator*



ZoomZoom said:


> The blue pole leaning against the building looks a lot like my CB base station antenna. Thought you were installing a radio.
> 
> I like using rubber stall mats for applications like this. I covered my concrete shop floor so it's warmer and a little softer on the knees.
> They're available at places like Tractor Supply.


A different view shows that it is just a guy wire for a utility pole


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Making a generator quieter m(less detectable) is a whole 'nother subject!

Some kind of an enclosure definitely helps.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would go with something like this.








https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-vibration-damping-mounts/=15sjtfn

just have to get the weight right


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Generator*



obg12 said:


> I would go with something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brown area that you see at the left end of the generator is aluminum flashing allowing hot air from the engine to vent outside. In order to install vibration isolation under the generator the aluminum would have to be replaced with a flexible material, and then there is the engine exhaust. I can't hear the generator running in the house, and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our generator is about 12 yo. But it still works fine. We used it last month when storms knocked out power for a few days.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Our generator is about 12 yo. But it still works fine. We used it last month when storms knocked out power for a few days.


My current oldest Onan was made in 1974 IIRC and still purrs along just fine. I can't say the same for my newer box store generators.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> The blue pole leaning against the building looks a lot like my CB base station antenna. Thought you were installing a radio.
> 
> I like using rubber stall mats for applications like this. I covered my concrete shop floor so it's warmer and a little softer on the knees.
> They're available at places like Tractor Supply.


The weight lifting area in the high school I used to work at had these type of mats covering the maple flooring, they will take a beating and stay together, they're made of shredded tires.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> My current oldest Onan was made in 1974 IIRC and still purrs along just fine. I can't say the same for my newer box store generators.


I think mine is a '72 ... old Onan 4.0 CCK (no oil filter). 
WAAAAY under-rated: Only 4KW on 50 cubic inches?
Fuel thirsty, though. Milling the heads and adding HEI ignition helped a little.
Will still be running when I'm dead, LOL!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*25KW Gen/Sound attenuator*

This is part of my redundant power set-up in the 'Retreat," as I call it..the HDPK-25, with the HDPK-L2. Tax, shipping included, ran about $15,000. The HDPK-L2 makes it vewy, vewy qwiet! Not fun if ya gotta fly it in though, you can add a couple thousand for that......plus your fuel bladder(s) and lines, which will add a few thousand more. (Like I've said elsewhere, "Lone Wolf" - extreme isolation, gets VERY expensive.) The off-grid 25Kw Solar setup ran about $25,000 and the water turbine (depending on what you opt for) runs from $6-7,000 and up for a 110 AC/Inverter/4-nozzle setup. And, like I said, if you have to fly the stuff in, try to do it "all-at-once," 'cause even a beat up old H47-D runs around $1800 an hour op cost, NOT including the pilot, or profit margin whoever you get adds on for service. Fortunately my brother hauled my stuff in, and all I had to cover was the op cost. half of which he writes off anyway....but not everyone has a brother in the air freight business. Just hauling the stuff in can get expensive. Yeah, I know, redundant, redundant, redundant, but I'm gonna be there with two dogs and me, myself, and I, and my philosophy is real simple..I don't wanna run out of water, I don't wanna be without power, and I'm a lazy ass 45 year office veteran who needs an instruction manual to operate the damn microwave. I can't FIX s74t, but I can replace parts, using the manuals....soooooo.....

http://www.hardydiesel.com/diesel-generators/perkins-generator-8-30-kw.html

Also, as I've said elsewhere, true "lone wolf" operation requires extreme isolation....great expense, usually a "fly-in" situation.....if YOU can "get there" using horses, mules, donkeys, mountain trails, then so can SOMEONE ELSE. Yeah, I know, my paranoia is about three steps to the Right of Attila the Hun, but I don't want ANYONE stumbling on the place by accident, I don't want OTHER "lone wolves" in the area, I don't want anyone else to have any REASON to be there.....if that's "over the top," too bad...vract: I don't plan on kicking the bucket any earlier than whoever may be "up there" has in store for me! I've sunk almost all my $$ into the "Retreat," for my "ultimate retirement," shft, or no shft. Meanwhile I live waaaay out in the country on a few acres of land, as inexpensively as possible, at the "end of the dirt road," in a used mobile home (well, two, actually, but one of 'em is currently rented to the bounty hunter), and the most expensive thing I have here is the damn tornado shelter (hell, it's worth more than my trailer), which is absolutely useless if another hurricane comes along! Well, no, that's not quite accurate, there is the ancient Jet Ranger, but it was paid off years ago, and the lease on hangar space doesn't run much, and it's not due for another major check-up for, I think 3-400 hours....THAT can suck up a few $$, but it comes with the territory, so I can't complain about that. OK, I'll shut up now...;:ignore:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pess, I like your setup but I have settled on the "Tin Hat House" approach. Once built, it will be completely off grid and designed to repel a very determined band of Golden Hoard Zombies, armed short of artillery. 

Auquaponics --- food supply, solar and propane backup. Ballistic walls and security doors. Fire breathing Dragons (if you get my drift) surrounding the house perimeter, NV cameras covering all directions of the compass, under ground food, mechanical storage and cistern. These are the basic concepts, individual components will be selected once final house design is completed. 

This concept is to be a heritage "SHTF" residence for the existing family. It has to be viable for family living but also have the needed "prepared" qualities. Will not look like a bunker but will protect like a bunker. it will even be equipped with an underground 100 yard "Mushroom farm" as I show it on the building plans. Emergency exit at end of Mushroom farm, in case of disasters. 

Different plans for different situations. I hope both our concepts work out for each of us. Time will tell.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Pess, I like your setup but I have settled on the "Tin Hat House" approach. Once built, it will be completely off grid and designed to repel a very determined band of Golden Hoard Zombies, armed short of artillery. Auquaponics --- food supply, solar and propane backup. Ballistic walls and security doors. Fire breathing Dragons (if you get my drift) surrounding the house perimeter, NV cameras covering all directions of the compass, under ground food, mechanical storage and cistern. These are the basic concepts, individual components will be selected once final house design is completed. This concept is to be a heritage "SHTF" residence for the existing family. It has to be viable for family living but also have the needed "prepared" qualities. Will not look like a bunker but will protect like a bunker. it will even be equipped with an underground 100 yard "Mushroom farm" as I show it on the building plans. Emergency exit at end of Mushroom farm, in case of disasters. Different plans for different situations. I hope both our concepts work out for each of us. Time will tell.


"Off-grid" is very important....sounds like you've got it together. I like the "heritage" part. Who knows what will befall the "next generation?" My brother has duplicate keys to everything, he can take over if I croak, and he needs a place for him/family to go. Most of the rest of "my side" of the family are LE, and will likely feel "duty bound" to ride it out where they may be if the shtf.......the OTHER side of the family is mostly doctors, lawyers, architects, engineers, real high muckety mucks, snobbish as all get out, Liberal to the core, and "God help them," if the shtf, because they'll sure need it! Oh, oh, the oven just went "DING," Bo took off like a rocket for the kitchen..enchiladas must be done! Yeeehaww!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> "Off-grid" is very important....sounds like you've got it together. I like the "heritage" part. Who knows what will befall the "next generation?" My brother has duplicate keys to everything, he can take over if I croak, and he needs a place for him/family to go. Most of the rest of "my side" of the family are LE, and will likely feel "duty bound" to ride it out where they may be if the shtf.......the OTHER side of the family is mostly doctors, lawyers, architects, engineers, real high muckety mucks, snobbish as all get out, Liberal to the core, and "God help them," if the shtf, because they'll sure need it! Oh, oh, the oven just went "DING," Bo took off like a rocket for the kitchen..enchiladas must be done! Yeeehaww!


I like that you have planned ahead for your brother and his family. I take a cynical outlook regarding my family and friends. I explain about the need to "Smell the Coffee" but the rest is upon them to get it together.

It appears you have it worked out and as long as BO has you covered, what more do you need.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> I like that you have planned ahead for your brother and his family. I take a cynical outlook regarding my family and friends. I explain about the need to "Smell the Coffee" but the rest is upon them to get it together. It appears you have it worked out and as long as BO has you covered, what more do you need.


A. Without my brother's assistance, my mountain valley "Retreat" wouldn't exist.
My ancient Jet Ranger has about a 1,000 lb cargo capacity (and that's with a sling)......Brother's H47-D has a cargo capacity of over 10 tons, and a triple sling setup....no comparison, not even in the same ballpark. Without him, there would BE NO mountain "Retreat," period. Now, whether he/and family, ever USE it, is kinda problematic...his business is located on a military base, he works mainly for the "alphabet agencies," and if the SHTF, I don't know, hell, he may be right in the middle of the pot...:scratch:dunno:
B. LE family members will likely stick it out where they are.."duty calls," and all that.
C. The OTHER side of the family is wealthy as all get out, Liberal to the last drop of Democratic, Blue Blood, and wouldn't believe a word any Conservative might utter, even if ya held a gun to their heads....In short, they're like all the other Libs, blind, dumb as a box of rocks, and the only skill they have is wringing many dollars out of a turnip (although, I must admit, they're very, very, good at that). I was/am grateful for my inheritance, it did solve a lot of problems many, many years ago (college, setting up my own business), but I haven't had much to do with them in over 40 years, other than to send in my annual "proxy form" when the family Foundation has it's meeting/elections. Like I give a damn what they do with the castles over the pond, or how many new clinics they want to finance, or new law offices they wanna open....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> A. Without my brother's assistance, my mountain valley "Retreat" wouldn't exist.
> My ancient Jet Ranger has about a 1,000 lb cargo capacity (and that's with a sling)......Brother's H47-D has a cargo capacity of over 10 tons, and a triple sling setup....no comparison, not even in the same ballpark. Without him, there would BE NO mountain "Retreat," period. Now, whether he/and family, ever USE it, is kinda problematic...his business is located on a military base, he works mainly for the "alphabet agencies," and if the SHTF, I don't know, hell, he may be right in the middle of the pot...:scratch:dunno:
> B. LE family members will likely stick it out where they are.."duty calls," and all that.
> C. The OTHER side of the family is wealthy as all get out, Liberal to the last drop of Democratic, Blue Blood, and wouldn't believe a word any Conservative might utter, even if ya held a gun to their heads....In short, they're like all the other Libs, blind, dumb as a box of rocks, and the only skill they have is wringing many dollars out of a turnip (although, I must admit, they're very, very, good at that). I was/am grateful for my inheritance, it did solve a lot of problems many, many years ago (college, setting up my own business), but I haven't had much to do with them in over 40 years, other than to send in my annual "proxy form" when the family Foundation has it's meeting/elections. Like I give a damn what they do with the castles over the pond, or how many new clinics they want to finance, or new law offices they wanna open....


Ahhhh. So your the crazy survivalist relative they hope their friends don't find out about. Me too!! It's fun being the odd ball in the family.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Ahhhh. So your the crazy survivalist relative they hope their friends don't find out about. Me too!! It's fun being the odd ball in the family.


I attended two meetings of the family Foundation about 45-46 years ago, then they started sending me "proxy forms" and said I didn't really need to make those long trips to Maine........:dunno::rofl::beercheer:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> Perhaps your chopper scared their goats?:dunno:


Didn't have the Jet Ranger then.....I think it was my views on their attitude toward the Viet Nam thing...'course, coulda been my my car (70 Mustang, not exactly stock, and LOUD), which I thought looked much better than their Beemers and Mercedes, but whaddo I know. Or maybe my hair...early Willie Nelson......or maybe just my lack of a suit (well, hey, I like jeans and a t-shirt), hell, who knows. Doesn't take much with the "Blue Bloods!" :rofl:artydance::cheers:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> Isn't it wonderful to have family that fully supports you. Knowing how much you don't want their friends to know you are a prepper they hold your confidence close.:rofl:


Now that my Grand parents are gone I am the only "beyond conservative" in the family. The rest are "Bernie's people".


----------

